# Builder Required in Campania Area



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ciao Tutti !
Im Desperately Looking For an English Speaking builder/s In Campania Area For Various Jobs on a Renovation Project!!

Look Forward to hearing from anyone with any tips of where i may find someone or Builders!

Flexible Working Situation. 

Look forward to hearing from you soon! Esther


----------



## carmela (Aug 6, 2009)

*...maybe I can help...*



estherina34 said:


> Ciao Tutti !
> Im Desperately Looking For an English Speaking builder/s In Campania Area For Various Jobs on a Renovation Project!!
> 
> Look Forward to hearing from anyone with any tips of where i may find someone or Builders!
> ...


Hello,

I am Swiss and building in Italy as well. After some bad experiences I finally found an excellent team, in time and honest prices. 

Give me some more information, pictures maybe and I get back to you.
Best wishes,

Cornelia


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

hi cornelia,thank you for your reply,i am based in nusco,avellino,where are these builders based please.

1st job we need is to finish putting tiles on the concrete roof,half is complete,but half needs to be finished,ideally by winter.

tiles and guttering are already there,if you pm me your email address ill email over some photos...
many thanks 
esther


----------



## carmela (Aug 6, 2009)

estherina34 said:


> Ciao Tutti !
> Im Desperately Looking For an English Speaking builder/s In Campania Area For Various Jobs on a Renovation Project!!
> 
> Look Forward to hearing from anyone with any tips of where i may find someone or Builders!
> ...


Hi it looks that my email address didn't go through:
Please send me a text message with your email address to 334 19 60 008 and I will write you. Best wishes


----------



## f.cosentino (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Esther,

I am Registered Builder in the Unites States in state of Texas. I have dual USA and Italian citizenship, and thinking about coming to Italy to live. Please tell me more about your needs for builder.

Filadelfo Cosentino





estherina34 said:


> Ciao Tutti !
> Im Desperately Looking For an English Speaking builder/s In Campania Area For Various Jobs on a Renovation Project!!
> 
> Look Forward to hearing from anyone with any tips of where i may find someone or Builders!
> ...


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

f.cosentino said:


> Hi Esther,
> 
> I am Registered Builder in the Unites States in state of Texas. I have dual USA and Italian citizenship, and thinking about coming to Italy to live. Please tell me more about your needs for builder.
> 
> Filadelfo Cosentino


ciao filadelfo
thank you for your reply,im afraid we not really in a postion to give accomadation long term,rather its a small basic caravan on site,and the work we need doing is bit by bit when we have saved up to pay for it...
so say first job is finish putting tiles and guttering on roof...then we will be saving for next job,say dig garden for septic tank and a pathway from road to the house...so if you understand,it maybe better to live locally,but if you do move local to nusco in avellino,then please feel free to get in contact!!:clap2:


----------



## emmie111 (Sep 16, 2009)

I live in nusco and know people if you are still interested call me 082764916


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

*ciao*

wow,you live in nusco?!what are the chances of that?! you dont by any chance work in a resturant in town there do you,...?i heard there was an american lady around!!
how great to find a local who speaks english....:clap2:we are based in the UK,but have bought a property which needs few jobs completing to make it habitable.i think we may have found someone for one of the jobs,but do you know a builder/handyman who speaks english,that way i dont have to bother our in-between interpreter!!
i can speak quite abit of italian,but certainly not fluent,espcially in building lingo...so am very interested to hear who you may know of and you of course!
esther


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi estherina,
I am based in Lauria, close to Campania....I have a building business and I am able to find you trustworthy people; if you want send me a private msg and I will give you all the details...

Luigi


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

*hi..*



luiss_in_basilicata said:


> Hi estherina,
> I am based in Lauria, close to Campania....I have a building business and I am able to find you trustworthy people; if you want send me a private msg and I will give you all the details...
> 
> Luigi


Ciao,if you can kindly email my partner on [email protected]
mille grazie...apologies i cant seem to get a private message through...Esther


----------

